# My 1st Litter of Hoglets :) lots of pics :)



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

Some pictures of my first litter of African Pygmy Hedgehogs  Enjoy

Not usual to get pics of babies on their first day but this wasnt a normal litter and i managed to get a few snaps


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

These are sooo cute! :flrt:

I love the pick of the hog licking himself and where your tickling his tummy!


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks, That particular day i was really lucky with the photos and the poses.  Hes still looking for a new home if any one is interested too  I have a post in the exotics for sale section


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Adorable bundles of spikieness:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

congratulations they are all beautiful :flrt:


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

*congrats*

they are stunning congratulations :2thumb: very cute


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow! They're are soooo adorable.
I'd love a hedgehog one day ^_^ I looked after 3 baby hedgehogs once for a day before they went to a rescue centre, they had been abandoned by their mum and were out wondering around during the day.


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

aww so cute i love the last pic they are sooo cute i so want to breed them when i can find the money to buy a pair first though:2thumb::no1:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

very cute - I love annointing piccies 

andy please make sure you do loads of research though before breeding if you ever did to know the pitfalls and the importance of socialising etc etc


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awww there so cute


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

animal addict said:


> very cute - I love annointing piccies
> 
> andy please make sure you do loads of research though before breeding if you ever did to know the pitfalls and the importance of socialising etc etc



Totally agree here..this cute little of bundle of spikes in the photos was the only little guy who survived from the litter even after all my hard work, Tinkerbelles hard work and alot of sleepless and tearful nights. Its not all joy and cuddles.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

aww so you just have one little baba left? are you going to keep this one?

lovely photos, gorgeous!


----------



## MRS.LooneyTune (Apr 14, 2009)

omg there absolutley amazing
awww i want one there so pretty DDD

xxx


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes just one baba left. very heart renching but thats the ups and downs of breeding. No we dont have the room to keep him full time although obviously if he cant find a home we would make the room for him but no this little guy is looking for a home at the moment.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

Fankoo  He is a stunner - He looks exactly like his dad


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

gorgeouse :flrt: congrats


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Hes gourjous, love the little pinky pics! lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

andy123 said:


> aww so cute i love the last pic they are sooo cute i so want to breed them when i can find the money to buy a pair first though:2thumb::no1:


haahaa you have to be joking?!?!

if you wonna breed pygmy hogs you will need to know general care and other things before the thought of breeding crosses your mind i have looked into breeding but im still thiunking on what is right or not because everything needs to be known and the hogs would need to be in tip top condition and then there the stress factor for the hogs and the pregnancy going wrong and the fact she could kill her babies and all the other complications the ones that i have mentioned are the most known ones  happy times when i was first reading hog info and thinking god cat c'mon i wanna have him NOW!!! lmao heehee


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

andy123 said:


> aww so cute i love the last pic they are sooo cute i so want to breed them when i can find the money to buy a pair first though:2thumb::no1:


Hi Andy 

Theres a lot more involved than finding the money to "buy a pair". Be prepared for sleepless nights, worry etc that goes along with breeding.

It would be worth you looking around and joining some hedgehog forums giving you the opportunity to ask loads of questions and gain the knowledge you need to care for them e.g the varied died, housing, grooming, socializing, Pet Sitters, Room temperature, Suitable room to put them in etc. 

It took me over a years research before I had my first hedgie and over 2 years research before I decided to breed. 

My initial set up costs were approx £600 + vet checks + ongoing food etc

You can't guarantee your hedgies will be compatible with each other and there is always a high risk of the female rejecting, or killing her young if she is stressed by e.g being disturbed, loud noises, missing something in her diet, incorrect temperature etc, etc

Some people will be tempted into buying older hedgies as they are normally cheaper, sadly most of these should be retiring e.g approx 2 yrs of age. Breeding from hedgies at this age can result in a very ill female or worse death. Hedgies should never have more than 2 litters a year with at least 6 months rest in between each litter and only bred again if the are the correct weight and are in 100% top condition. Ideally she should be between 8 mths and 12mths old before having a litter.

Then there are the care packs, questioners for potential new owners and registering the hedgies.


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

Thats kinda what i already said but in a less words


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

?????


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

I didnt mean what you had said dexnoz i meant the last few posts about it being alot more than just picking and buying a breeding pair.  definatly alot more involved. lots of heart break


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

Phew good :2thumb:


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww so tiny then so big lol


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

i know. I couldnt believe how quickly he grew.....One day he had no fur, the next he was full of it!!!!


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

Yay, he has a home (provisionally)


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

awwwwwww


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Vitarajay said:


> Yay, he has a home (provisionally)


Yay! I knew it wouldn't be long, hes so gourjous!


----------



## Shey (Mar 24, 2008)

Vitarajay said:


>


He's such a cutie! :flrt:
We currently have a pregg. hedgy at my work right now I'm so excited to meet the babies!


----------

